# lp/lpr doesn't find printer



## mocra (May 1, 2010)

hello,

i have a brother network printer which i installed via cups. i am able to print the test page via cups and was already able to print with lp/lpr.


```
lpstat -d
system default destination: Brother_HL

lpstat -v
device for Brother_HL: socket://192.168.1.100
```

so i think, lp/lpr should find my printer too, but

```
lpr test.pdf
lpr: lp: unknown printer

lpr -P Brother_HL_series test.pdf
lpr: Brother_HL: unknown printer
```

i found some hint that there might be a problem due to lpd - so if this really be the problem, how can i uninstall lpd?


----------



## wblock@ (May 2, 2010)

mocra said:
			
		

> hello,
> 
> i have a brother network printer which i installed via cups. i am able to print the test page via cups and was already able to print with lp/lpr.
> 
> ...



There's the FreeBSD lpr at /usr/bin/lpr.  Then CUPS installs its own lpr which should be in /usr/local/bin:

```
/usr/local/bin/lpr test.pdf
```


----------



## jalla (May 2, 2010)

I seem to remember there's an option to replace the standard lp* utilities when building cups, but I may be wrong.

Anyway, for not having to relate to different versions in bin and local/bin do something like this


```
#!/bin/sh
for l in lpr lp lprm lpq
do
	mv /usr/bin/$l /usr/bin/$l.orig
	ln -s /usr/local/bin/$l /usr/bin
done
```


----------



## flebel (Aug 22, 2010)

jalla said:
			
		

> I seem to remember there's an option to replace the standard lp* utilities when building cups, but I may be wrong.



Sorry for bringing back an old thread, but here's what you're looking for:
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/articles/cups/article.html#PRINTING-CUPS-PORTS-KNOBS


----------

